# Fu Rin Ka Zan Wi another JCK



## kalaeb (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting new line from JCK. Stainless clad white #1.

Link


----------



## Lefty (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the looks of them, and the price is right. The 210 gyuto is calling out to me...man it's tough not to buy it!


----------



## Cadillac J (Oct 27, 2011)

They look very similar to the Fuijwaras at EE to me.


----------



## Cadillac J (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, I probably should of read about them first before posting...looks like they worked with Teruyasu Fujiwara for these.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 27, 2011)

They look similar to his nashiji line.
I'm hoping for one of his maboroshi no meito gyutos for Christmas


----------



## Seb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I like the looks of them, and the price is right. The 210 gyuto is calling out to me...man it's tough not to buy it!


 
+1


----------



## Lefty (Oct 27, 2011)

Seb, we seem to like a lot of the same knives. We should just purchase 50% of a knife each and ship it back an forth as we please. Haha


----------



## Seb (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn straight!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 28, 2011)

Not bad for #1....tempting, but a touch thick, maybe?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 28, 2011)

These look great. 174g for a 240mm puts them in the middleweight category, but i'm willing to bet they are thin behind the edge. Very nice price for a hand-forged wa-gyuto of this type.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 28, 2011)

I dunno...they look a little crude to me. Probably has potential after thinning but I don't like the finish.


----------



## jwpark (Oct 29, 2011)

I just received a Nakiri I ordered for my brother from an eBay seller.

From looking at the knife and the JCK pictures, they look identical. The only differences be in the chiseled characters and the handle. This one came with a D shaped handle with ill-fitting plastic handle.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nakiri-stai...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53df40675e


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm liking the looks for a line type knife.


----------



## Miles (Oct 30, 2011)

They look pretty good. I'm curious about the heat treat though. Where did they end up on the scale? I'm not too worried about thinning though. The stainless is probably quite soft and can be thinned without a lot of fuss. I'm not terribly worried about a knife that shows some indication of hand forging. It's kind of comforting in a way when a knife isn't so refined as to make you precious about it and always think in the back of your mind about making sure that you "don't mess it up".


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 30, 2011)

RC 64-65 according to JWW. One would assume the Maboroshi no Meito line are similar (also white #1, stainless clad) and they are stated to be 64-65 at EE, and 63-64 by Jon in one of his videos.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone test drive these knives yet?


----------



## lowercasebill (Nov 27, 2011)

i bought the 270 suji shortly after this thread started . the finish is [much?]more crude but similar to his nashiji [pear skin] finish, i have a small nakiri from that line that i got from japanwoodworker. fit is good . the bevel appeared to be done on a grinder and was a bit uneven. it was, however , sharp enough to be a joy to use out of the box. i used it to score the duck breast in my 'duck breast appetizer' thead and it can be seen in that thread.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 11, 2011)

I broke down and ordered a 270 gyuto. The knife is claimed to be made in collaboration with Teruyasu Fujiwara and looked pretty interesting from the get go. I was looking for another 270 for work, since regretting selling my Carbonext, and this fit the bill.

Coming in at 200 g, (website says 214) this knife is more than 3mm at the spine and does not taper much to the tip, still 2mm close to 1 inch from the tip, one would think this would lead to a heavier knife than it is, but the taper to the edge is great and the knife appears to be ground very well at a little more than 60/40 right hand bias. The finish is rustic and has some flaws on the stainless lamination including some separation near the tipthis is not a big deal to me, but pointed it out anyway. 

It appears as if there was an attempt to round the spine, but failed. The choil, although rounded and more comfortable still needs some finishing to round it completely. 

The top and bottom of the machi dont align or are not squared, the bottom is almost 5mm shorter than the top, which is going to be frustrating for me when I re-handle it. 

The edge held on very well for the abuse that I put it through for the last two days. OOTB retention is better than my MC funy, (although I think MC takes his white edges too steep, my funy is much better now that I adjusted the angle) . 

There are lots of micro micro chips along the edge,




not sure if this is due to the reported 64 hardness or just my poly work boards. The Carter did not exhibit the micro chipping in near this extent. 

Micro chipping or not, I am happy with the purchase. I am going to play with some angles in the course of the next few months to see what I can make out of it.


----------



## memorael (Dec 11, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> I broke down and ordered a 270 gyuto. The knife is claimed to be made in collaboration with Teruyasu Fujiwara and looked pretty interesting from the get go. I was looking for another 270 for work, since regretting selling my Carbonext, and this fit the bill.
> 
> Coming in at 200 g, (website says 214) this knife is more than 3mm at the spine and does not taper much to the tip, still 2mm close to 1 inch from the tip, one would think this would lead to a heavier knife than it is, but the taper to the edge is great and the knife appears to be ground very well at a little more than 60/40 right hand bias. The finish is rustic and has some flaws on the stainless lamination including some separation near the tip&#8230;this is not a big deal to me, but pointed it out anyway.
> 
> ...



Just to make things extra clear, are you saying the stainless lamination is not welded on properly to the white steel at the tip? wouldn't this lead to oxidation under the SS? can you post a pic please?


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 11, 2011)

memorael said:


> Just to make things extra clear, are you saying the stainless lamination is not welded on properly to the white steel at the tip? wouldn't this lead to oxidation under the SS? can you post a pic please?



Yes, that is correct, the lamination on the spine near the tip has a split, crack...I am not sure what the long term damage may be. 

I will get a pic tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm guessing like most white #1 knives it takes a good edge?


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like something that will need to ground out.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 12, 2011)

This is what delamination looks like,





What do you think? Long term problems, or just cosmetic?

Sorry, you have to click on the pic to make it big.


----------



## wsfarrell (Dec 12, 2011)

Might not cause long-term problems, but I think I'd send it back if it were mine.


----------



## obtuse (Dec 12, 2011)

that doesn't look too good


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 12, 2011)

In the bottom range of the seporation it seems to be in the core steel more than just a lamination split. Anyone else see it that way?


----------



## G-rat (Dec 12, 2011)

This may or may not be true, but I would think that unless it was like a divot, that things could get stuck in, particularly water, it wouldn't really matter that much. So what I mean is, if it is flush and there isn't like a divot there where the stainless doesn't cover the core, I would think you would just need to make sure it stays clean and dry there. I mean Isn't this part of the knife just basically exposed core steel, like the cutting edge? I have had this on a couple of knives and have noticed no difference. Perhaps though it is worse in person than in the picture.


----------



## James (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder if grinding it out a bit and lacquering it would help


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

It looks like a hole to me. I'd see about sending it back first and fixing it second. If you see microchipping, the edge is not being retained so I'm not sure what you mean by the edge retention being better than something that didn't microchip.


----------



## memorael (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks like it will cause problems. I would send it back, in case you really like that knife I would try sanding it down to make it flush and also make sure there isn't a gap between the SS and the white steel. If there is then I would without a doubt send it back.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 13, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> The knife is claimed to be made in collaboration with Teruyasu Fujiwara and looked pretty interesting from the get go.



Another maker getting into mid-techs? :lol2: :spin chair:


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 20, 2011)

memorael said:


> That looks like it will cause problems. I would send it back, in case you really like that knife I would try sanding it down to make it flush and also make sure there isn't a gap between the SS and the white steel. If there is then I would without a doubt send it back.



After a few emails with Koki he basically said they were not tops in the finish dept, and that is just what they were,I decided not to press and fix it myself, turns out itwas pretty easy. I took a 400 grit sandpaper to it for about 10 min and found the core steel was not separated under the divit, while I was at it I rounded the sine and all is good. .

There is a handle on the way from Hawaii, once I get it installed I will be a happy camper.

@tk, I know it seems counter intuitive to have micro chipping and still be sharp, to be honest all I have been cutting is veggies, but after two days this knife cut tomatoes better than the Carter after two days. Can't explain it, perhaps micro serrations helped? However, now that I have worked over the MC, it performs like a champ.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks for the feedback. ive been seriously considering picking one of these up. they seem like a good deal.


----------

